# Muddi von Thyborön



## strandlaeufer (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

 habe gerade für den Mai 15 eine Tour dort gebucht.

 Kann mir jemand etwas zu dem Kutter sagen?


----------



## Dorschjäger010 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Hallo...#:

also zur MS Muddi kann ich direkt nix sagen...ich habe sie im Hafen schon live liegen sehen..es ist ein ehemaliger Fischkutter mit Toilette an Bord und im Bug kann man sich hinsetzen(Bänke und Tische) alles sehr einfach gehalten...
Ich kenne aber den Vorgänger die MS Emma Line und die MS Bodil...war schon insgesammt fünf mal los mit den beiden Schiffen...drei mal mit der Emma und zwei mal mit der Bodil sind wirklich Hochsee tauglich...die MS Muddi ist genau so aufgebaut wie die beiden anderen...
Zur Tour selber kann ich nur sagen das es bis jetzt immer sehr gut war und wir immer gut gefangen haben. Die Kapitäne sind wirklich erfahrende Seeleute aus der Fischerei und kennen das Fanggebiet sehr gut..
Als Tip kann ich nur sagen...falls es deine erste Tour von da oben ist...man sollte auf jedenfall Hochseetauglich sein...wir hatten immer das Pech das es ordentlich windig war...und man kann die Touren nicht mit den Ostsee touren vergleichen...ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung...
Wünsche dir vile spaß und Petri Heil  #:


----------



## moench1605 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu! Auch die Klamotten sollten entsprechend gewählt werden. Ich war einmal auf der Emma. Als wir aus dem Fjord raus gefahren sind, kam die erste Welle gleich mal über die Reling und meine Füße waren nass. Gut, die nassen Füße waren eine halbe Stunde später mein kleinstes Problem :-S hab dann erstmal mehrfach angefüttert und nur auf's Anlegen gewartet 
Andreas


----------



## phirania (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Einmal richtig Seekrank,ist angeln Nebensache....#t


----------



## strandlaeufer (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Danke für die Infos. Habe neben der Muddi nun auch noch eine Tour mit der Maagen gebucht.

 Kann jemand dazu etwas sagen, geht ja vom Strand aus los, sehr urig. #6


----------



## Dorschfutzi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe gerade für den Mai 15 eine Tour dort gebucht.
> 
> Kann mir jemand etwas zu dem Kutter sagen?



Ich habe auch zum 11./12.05.15 da eine Tour gebucht und bin
gespant was unter dem neuen Käpten geht. Hat schon einer was
gehört?;+

Gruß aus Berlin#h

Das mit der Muddi hat sich erledigt, habe noch einen Platz auf der Bodil bekommen den ich lieber hab weil ich die kenne. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## dieterM (25. März 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Moin zusammen

Ich war letztes Jahr ende Mai anfang Juni 2 Wochen in Thorsminde und hatte 2 Fahrten je 12 Stunden  auf der MUDDI gebucht.
Wir hatten Glück mit dem Wind und Dorsche bis zum umfallen gefangen. Die erste Fahrt hatte ich noch einen Kollegen mit der das erste Mal mit war, und ich musste micht deshalb ein bisschen um ihn kümmern. Da hatte ich zum Schluss so bei 55 Dorsche und der Anfänger so bei 25 Dorsche.
Die 2. Tour war ich dann allein mit und habe nach gut 4 Std.
aufgehört, denn ich hatte 67 Dorsche aus dehnen ich noch Grätenfreies Filet machen musste.
Ich hatte diese beiden Termine schon im Nov. 2013 gebucht und leider erst später erfahren das Ivan der alter Kapitän gekündigt hat und nun ein eigenes Schiff besitzt. Dann wäre
ich nämlich mit ihm gefahren, weil ich ihn schon viele Jahre schätze als einen Kapitän der fachlich kompetent ist und sich immer sehr viel Mühe gibt.
Aber ich bin das Risiko eingegangen und war auf die neue Besatzung der MUDDI gespannt.,Ich kann wirklich nur das allerbeste über Birger den Kapitän und Heino den Bootsmann sagen. Hier sind beide schnell beim gaffen, was mann von dem alten Bootsmann der MUDDI nicht sagen konnte.
Ich werde auch diese Jahr wieder ende Mai anfang Juni zwei Touren auf der MUDDI machen.
Ich könnt Euch wirklich schon auf Eure Fahrt freuen.
Viel Petri Heil (aber noch ein paar für mich drinnlassen)


----------



## Nick*Rivers (25. März 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*



dieterM schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Ich war letztes Jahr ende Mai anfang Juni 2 Wochen in Thorsminde und hatte 2 Fahrten je 12 Stunden  auf der MUDDI gebucht.
> Wir hatten Glück mit dem Wind und Dorsche bis zum umfallen gefangen. Die erste Fahrt hatte ich noch einen Kollegen mit der das erste Mal mit war, und ich musste micht deshalb ein bisschen um ihn kümmern. Da hatte ich zum Schluss so bei 55 Dorsche und der Anfänger so bei 25 Dorsche.
> ...



Dann hätten wir auch zusammen fahren können als Nachbarn. Ich war letztes letztes Jahr auch zwei mal mit der Muddi unterwegs. Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Ich kenne kein besseres Revier in der Nähe, wo regelmäßig Dorsche >10kg gefangen werden. Man darf kein Luxus erwarten, aber super Fänge. Nur fällt in der Regel jede zweite Tour aufgrund von zu viel Wind aus. Kleiner Tip: Einen Schlafsack mitbringen


----------



## strandlaeufer (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

War mal wieder jemand mit der Muddi oder Bodil los?


----------



## Nick*Rivers (11. August 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

jupp, letzte Woche mit der Bodil. Wie immer Fische bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## Jüü (25. November 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Hört sich ja alles super an.Bin 2016 Ende August für 2 Wochen in Vejlby ,da werde ich dann auch mal eine Ausfahrt auf der Muddi einplanen.Ich bin sonst eigentlich immer auf der Ostsee mit nem Kutter unterwegs.Von Deutschland aus.Was nehmt ihr denn da für Pilker (Gewicht ).Auf der Ostsee nehme ich immer von 40-bis max.100 gr.,Die Gewichte werden dort sicherlich nicht reichen.|bigeyes
LG. Jürgen M.


----------



## strandlaeufer (25. November 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Bisschen schwerer sollte es schon sein. Vielleicht kommst du mit 200g aus, gehe aber auch mal von 300-400g aus. Bei 12 h Touren eher flacher bis 30 m, da langt bei wenig Drift 200 g, meist ist aber mehr Wind und eigentlich kommen dann 300-400g zum Einsatz.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (25. November 2015)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Wenn du dich für eine Wracktour entscheidest, würde ich sogar noch höher gehen. Schlanke 500g Pilker ohne unteren Drilling, sondern mit einem großen Assist Hook.
Die 500g brauchst du nicht nur für die Strömung, sondern um möglichst schnell gerade nach unten zu kommen. Das spart ordentlich Material und bringt schööööne Fische.
Muss mir auch demnächst auch die ein oder andere Tour sichern|rolleyes


----------



## buschmann88 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen zur MS Muddi oder Orca H?


----------



## strandlaeufer (21. September 2017)

*AW: Muddi von Thyborön*

Hallo,

fahre Sonntag nach Thyborön und dann mit der Bodil.

War jemand die letzten Wochen mal mit der Muddi oder Bodil los?


----------



## strandlaeufer (19. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

in 14 Tagen geht es wieder nach Thyborön.

War einer die letzten Wochen mal mit der Bodil oder Muddi los?

Gibt es einen Tipp für einen Forellensee?


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juni 2019)

Frage mal @Gummiadler, die wollten über Vatertag damit raus.


----------

